# Otcupdater



## augustinionut (Oct 25, 2017)

Microsoft launched an x86 app to update over the cable mobile terminals.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56120



        OVER-THE-CABLE UPDATER FOR WINDOWS PHONES README
Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones application summary
The Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones is an Over-the-cable (OTC) update solution built to help Microsoft enterprise customers update their devices to the latest version of Windows 10 Mobile (Windows 10 Update History) without requiring devices to connect to Windows Update (WU) to scan or download updates.  The tool is an application that can be run by double-clicking or via the command line.  Update payloads are downloaded to the PC and are portable, meaning the payloads can be copied to other PCs for later use.  However, all PCs running the OTC updater must be able to connect to Windows Update to download payloads.

Windows 10 Fall Creators Update: Added support for /batch  - Updates connected devices with no prompting

Device Requirements
•	Devices must be able to connect to a PC via USB.  For example, if the device has disabled USB connectivity through Assigned Access or a Windows 10 Mobile policy setting, it is not possible to update the device using the Over-the-cable updater.
•	If a device has a PIN lock, it must be unlocked before using the Over-the-cable updater.
•	Devices must not have internet connectivity - No active SIM, CDMA network or Wi-Fi is needed.  Put devices in Airplane Mode prior to using the tool.
•	Devices need to have a retail version of Windows Phone 8.1 or Windows 10 Mobile.  
o	If the device is part of the Windows Insider Program then remove the device from the program
o	If the device is part of the RS2 Windows Insider Program then flash the device back to a retail version of Windows Phone 8.1 or Windows 10 Mobile using the Windows Device Recovery Tool
•	Devices must not have an active update session already in progress.  To check the state look at Settings->Phone Update.  If the device has an update in progress, put the device in Airplane Mode and wait for the update to complete.
•	The tool cannot be used to update a device while the phone is in the Out of Box Experience (OOBE).  This is true for OTA updates as well.
•	The tool cannot update phones on device that has a battery level less than 40%.  This is true for OTA updates as well.

PC Requirements
•	A PC running a supported Windows client operating system with the latest service pack installed.  Please see the following article for more details https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/13853/windows-lifecycle-fact-sheet
•	The PC must have a minimum of .Net 4.0 installed https://www.microsoft.com/net/download/framework 
•	The PC running the tool must have internet connectivity.  Specifically, the PC needs to be able to connect to Windows Update (WU).  Please see the following KBs for more information:
o	https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/900935
o	https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb693717.aspx

Over-the-cable updater files
When you run the OtcUpdaterZip.exe it will unzip three files:
•	CabApi.dll
•	otcupdater.exe
•	UpdateDLL.dll

Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones Usage
OTCUpdater.exe /help
Updates your connected device to TH2 CBB or RS1 CB
<no args> Updates devices as they are connected
/batch  Updates connected devices with no prompting
/log    Collects and saves the device logs
/help   Displays this message

Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones Process Summary
Please note: The Over-the-cable updater will simultaneously update multiple devices.  However, the number of simultaneously connected devices each PC will be able to support will vary.

1.	The Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones application pulls device update logs from all connected devices.  
2.	The Over-the-cable updater performs a WU scan using device update log information over the PC's internet connection
3.	If there is an update available for the connected device, the Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones application downloads exactly the same update payload from WU as an OTA update 
4.	Once the update payload has been downloaded to the PC, it is copied to the device and the tool notifies the user that an update has started and the device can be disconnected.
5.	The device will automatically reboot the device to complete the update as it would during an OTA update.
6.	The app runs continuously, unless launched from the command line using the /quiet argument, and can automatically detect that a new device is connected and begin a new update session.  This also means that if a device has multiple updates available, it can remain tethered until all updates are complete.

Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones FAQs
1.	Can the tool be run completely offline?
No.  The PC running the tool must have internet connectivity.  Specifically, the PC needs to be able to connect to Windows Update (WU).  Please see the following KBs for more information:
o	https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/900935
o	https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb693717.aspx
2.	Does the update payload need to be downloaded from WU each time a device is updated?
No.  The update payload is downloaded to the "Packages" subfolder. The "Packages" subfolder is portable and can be copied and reused in subsequent update sessions on the same PC or another PC.
3.	Can the tool be scripted?
Yes.  There is a /quiet mode which will exit once the update is complete and can be used in scripted scenarios.
4.	What happens if the tool tells says there are no updates available?
o	The Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones is using information from the device and WU to determine update eligibility.  If the device is eligible for an OTA update, then it will be eligible OTC update.
o	The device may already be updated to the latest version (Windows 10 Update History).
o	Please see the web document Update your Windows Phone for more information on getting to Windows Mobile 10
5.	What happens if the device fails to update?
o	The Over-the-cable updater for Windows phones is using the same update process as an OTA update.  If the update fails using the OTC updater, use the same steps to debug the update failure as would be used to debug an OTA update.
o	Please check Settings->Phone Update on a Windows Phone 8.1 device or Settings-> Update & Security-> Phone Update on a Windows 10 Mobile device, and look at the Solutions to Update Issues section of the web document Update your Windows Phone.
o	If an error encountered is not found in the Update your Windows Phone document, then logs can be collected from the device. For Enterprise customers that have a support agreement, the logs can be used when contacting Microsoft Support to work through the issue.  The application includes a /log argument which will collect device update logs which can be used for diagnosing update issues in the same manner as OTA update issues are diagnosed.


----------



## ssmb212 (Oct 25, 2017)

Has anyone got 1709 update for their devices? Is it available ? and if you got it which device was it?


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes for my 950XL


----------



## ssmb212 (Oct 26, 2017)

̶h̶m̶m̶m̶ ̶i̶ ̶t̶r̶i̶e̶d̶ ̶g̶e̶t̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶1̶7̶0̶9̶ ̶u̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶b̶o̶t̶h̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶r̶e̶g̶u̶l̶a̶r̶ ̶c̶h̶e̶c̶k̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶u̶p̶d̶a̶t̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶o̶t̶c̶u̶p̶d̶a̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶l̶u̶m̶i̶a̶ ̶1̶0̶2̶0̶ ̶(̶i̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶b̶e̶e̶n̶ ̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶g̶e̶t̶ ̶n̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶a̶s̶t̶ ̶f̶e̶w̶ ̶u̶p̶d̶a̶t̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶1̶0̶2̶0̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶g̶i̶s̶t̶r̶y̶.̶)̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶i̶ ̶c̶h̶a̶n̶g̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶1̶5̶2̶0̶ ̶t̶r̶i̶e̶d̶ ̶b̶o̶t̶h̶ ̶m̶e̶t̶h̶o̶d̶s̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶9̶5̶0̶x̶l̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶r̶i̶e̶d̶ ̶b̶o̶t̶h̶ ̶m̶e̶t̶h̶o̶d̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶g̶e̶t̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶u̶p̶d̶a̶t̶e̶.̶ ̶A̶r̶e̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶p̶a̶r̶t̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶i̶n̶s̶i̶d̶e̶r̶ ̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶m̶a̶y̶b̶e̶?̶

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

Nevermind after an hour on 950xl registry it just poped on its own  got it on 1709 now, i wonder if its gonna get minor updates as 1020 registry as it did on the past or not anymore.


----------



## louis-xda (Feb 7, 2019)

*OtcUpdaterZip is only 64-bit compatible*

It seems that the current version of OtcUpdaterZip file is only compatible with Windows 64-bit. I don't have a computer with this version. Does somebody have kept a previous version which may be 32-bit compatible?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2019)

louis-xda said:


> It seems that the current version of OtcUpdaterZip file is only compatible with Windows 64-bit. I don't have a computer with this version. Does somebody have kept a previous version which may be 32-bit compatible?

Click to collapse



Try this:


----------



## louis-xda (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the solution and your quick reply!
I'll try to upgrade the device tomorrow but I'm able to run OtcUpdater.
It's a bit strange that this tool is now only 64-bit compatible.


----------



## louis-xda (Feb 8, 2019)

*Some files missing*

It seems that some dll are missing in the package. The doc file mentions these files :
CabApi.dll
otcupdater.exe (ok, included)
UpdateDLL.dll
Microsoft.Tools.DeviceUpdate.EvaluationUtils.dll
Microsoft.Tools.DeviceUpdate.DeviceUtils.dll
CabApiWrapper.dll (ok, included)
PkgCommonManaged.dll
ToolsCommon.dll

Could you include all these files?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 8, 2019)

This


----------



## louis-xda (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks! It works but...
Unfortunately, I made a confusion between the Lumia 540 and 640. I have the 540 and it cannot accept a version greater than the Anniversary Update.
I believe that, even if I choose the insider program (that's not currently the case), I can't upgrade the device.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 8, 2019)

Use dhtupgradeadvisor.


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Feb 9, 2019)

ssmb212 said:


> Has anyone got 1709 update for their devices? Is it available ? and if you got it which device was it?

Click to collapse



Yeah in my Lumia 1020 but I got it from OTA.
And I dont need to tweak registries to get updates if my device is running windows 10 mobile.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> Try this:

Click to collapse



what can i try


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2021)

It seems that the current version of OtcUpdaterZip file is only compatible with Windows 64-bit. I don't have a computer with this version. Does somebody have kept a previous version which may be 32-bit compatible?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 23, 2021)

Did you tried the fix from telegram channel?


----------

